# Wilmington, DE?



## STACKflyer (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey all,
     Been up here a few months.  Found a few cool spots to shoot.  Whats you fav spot?  Want to meet up?


----------



## JoeDif (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Stack.

Brandywine Creek State Park should be cool this time of year with the trees finally starting to change into the fall colors.


----------

